# Buc-cee's Peppered Dried Beef - recipe/tips?



## Smokin' Penguin (Sep 7, 2020)

Down here in Texas we have the most glorious chain of convenience store/gas stations called Buc-cee's. In addition to having the cleanest restrooms anywhere, they have all sorts of stuff for sale - including my personal favorite: "Peppered dried beef"

it's like a very thick jerky, that is very moist and smokey. It's generally about 1" square, and 9-12" in length. Grain of the meat runs the length of each piece.






Does anyone have tips on how to try making this at home?

The ingredient label is simple, so it can't be that difficult.


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 7, 2020)

I tried this a couple times about 5-6 years ago.  My ex loves this stuff and I liked it a lot myself (was a different brand we were finding here but the same stuff).  I know it was like 6 bucks for 2 OZ so it was def expensive.  Me being me - I said heck I can make this stuff.  I used to do a lot of jerky and was convinced I could do it.  I never got it right.  I could make it LOOK right, but it always ended up being leather like rawhide.   I used Prague 1 wet brine and maybe I should have been using #2.  Used  top round as it's my go-to for anything jerky.  I tried a quick low temp smoke then an air dry, and then I tried low temp all the way though (about 160-180 F) and it never set up right.  The longer smoked stuff was edible IF you ate it quick but by overnight it was critter treats either way.   I was told by someone that I needed a vacuum sealer to 'lock it in' but I have never had one of those. 

I'll experiment gladly if anyone figures it out!!!!  Top round is the only beef I can find cheap :/


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Sep 7, 2020)

Hopefully someone can give us some clues


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 10, 2020)

AKA
Kippered beef sticks


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2020)

Have you tried Bearcarver's method? Buc-ee's...Bear-carver...maybe cousins!






						Dried Beef  (Cured & Smoked)
					

Dried Beef (cured & smoked)   I got a Hot Tip about Eye Rounds being on sale for $1.99. That's the first time I saw it that cheap since more than 4 years ago!!!  The first time I used Eye Rounds for Dried Beef, I injected cure because they were over 3" thick: Link...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2020)

Adding pepper would be easy.


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Sep 10, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Adding pepper would be easy.


doesn't look similar to the end product I'm looking for - but the method looks like it would work.

Also - that thin line of fat in the center of the "eye of round" in his photos looks similar to what is in the commercial product - so maybe eye of round is the right cut to start with. 

thank you for the suggestion - I'll post results when I find some meat on sale!


----------



## radioguy (Sep 10, 2020)

I have bought some thick jerky from Jacksons Meat Locker, Texas,.  
They do a great job.  Looks like they start with round steak or some large sirloin.  I believe  they cure the entire steak or cut.  Then hang it for a period of time to dry.   Then slice and smoke again or cook.  Take a look at their website maybe a clue there.  Also search on YouTube,  couple of videos there.






						Meat Deli, Beef Jerky, German Sausage: Post, TX: Jackson Brothers Meat Locker
					

Jackson Brothers Meat Locker in Post and Lubbock is a deli serving  beef jerky, German sausage and other seasonal meats. Stop in today or call with any questions!




					jacksonbrothersmeat.com


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2020)

S
 Smokin' Penguin
 We call it Kippered beef around here , like mentioned above  . The eye round would probably work .
Just don't get your strips to thick . If I had to guess I would say they use flank .  Bear's method will work for sure . I just did some Dried " Reaper " beef . I use The TQ method , but up the brown sugar and add Carolina reaper powder .
Good stuff .


----------

